# How to created a 2nd photo folder



## Darley (Feb 25, 2005)

I would like to open another photo in my album to add some non pen photos, What is the procedure.

Thank you

Serge


----------



## KKingery (Feb 25, 2005)

If you want to create a new catagory in your album, it goes something like this:
1. Go to Photos
2. Click on "update your album / upload photos"
3. When you are in your album, click on "upload photos" just like you are going to put in a new photo. At the bottom section, you will see the area to "name" and add new catagories to your album. It's pretty easy -


----------



## Darley (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for your help is done

Serge


----------



## KKingery (Feb 25, 2005)

You're certainly welcome!


----------

